# Settings for counterstrike 1.6 to reduce choke/loss and max fps PLEASE HELP



## ahxrecoil

Hi guys 

I just got an ATI radeon 9250 128mb PCI vid card and seemed to have more issues with setting my Steam rates. I have an INTEL p4 2.6GHZ, 512MB, 60GB HD, according o broadband reports i took a speed test to determine my connection speed and it reported it as DL speed 258 kbps and an upload speed @ 378 kbps. Could someone please help me in determining how i can get the most fps out of CS with minimum loss and choke. Thank you very much. also as a footnote could some please let me know whether i should be using D3d or openGL, i have my vertical sync turned off on both, but on this particular vid card, i cannot disbale anti aliasing, the best i can do is turn it 2x. if that helps anyone in helping me with my issue


----------



## cofhunt

ok first off what type of broadband connection do you have.
and whats your average fps. can you get 100 constant?

if you dont no what your fps is type in console.
fps_max 101
and then 
net_graph 3

you will see little text on your bottom righthand side of the screen


----------



## ahxrecoil

my connection is Rogers cable...I can get 100 fps but only when noone is around, i can get 100 if they r on, but when i move it drops, and in certain parts of the maps it drop drasticall.y, i would say my avg is 40-60 fps, but on my onboard that came w/ my pc i could avg 80 fps


----------



## cofhunt

ok heres what u do 
type these in console:

cl_updaterate 101 
101 is the max you should set it and if you have choke you always lower it untill you get choke. So if you were getting like 20 choke lower the updatrate by typeing cl_updaterate 70. See if you still have choke after about 20 seconds. If you do lower it some more.

cl_cmdrate 50
This setting is supposed to be around your average fps. So if you average around 40-50 put it at 50. If your getting a consant 100 in the server your in put it 101.
FPS Note: If you have your fps set to fps_max 101 and your fps goes down to like 40-50 and keeps moving around drastically set it to fps_max 75. Keep lowing the setting bit by bit untill it reamians pretty constant.

rate 20000
the rate setting is debated alot but if you want max preformance use 20000. many people say 25000 but they do not realize that is a lan setting. Use rate 20000

Other tips use 16 bit color. Use worst looking smole grenades. Um.. if i think of anything ealse i post it. Oh go to your cstrike folder and delete your custom.hok file every month helps keep steam stream lined.


----------



## ahxrecoil

opengl, D3D or software mode for CS


----------



## Land_Lord

*opengl*

openGL is better than software....alot smoother and way better graphics...but I personally never tryed D3D


----------



## cofhunt

ya deffinatly open gl. D3d sucks


----------



## elf

OpenGL is the best, but I have played in D3D with a voodoo5 (before I found drivers that could actually use OpenGL) and I got a steady 60fps. With opengl my voodoo gets a steady 100.


----------



## ahxrecoil

*?*

really? opengl? I tried it but i find im having a harder time controlling my fps and not getting as consistant with as opposed to D3D, havent tried software mode, but i was told i cant view net_graph 3 in software mode so i think i will stick with D3D...

also one more thing guys, i seem to experience a 1/2 second to 1 second lag in my mouse or keyboard. EG..... ill burst fire my mp5 or colt but the screen will act like i sprayed, and sometimes ill move my character and release my arrow key but ill keep moving for a second or so. Any ideas on why that might occur. I believe all my drvier files for the mouse and keyboard r upto date, and this really only started happening when i installed my new vid card,


----------



## cofhunt

ok did you set your graphics card on open gl to preformance settings. With vsync off.


----------

